# Spring Bee Pics



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Boy, those are nice pics. I don't think I have seen such detail on a live bee before. Coulda left the last one out though.


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice pics! What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Those are the best bee pics I have ever seen.
Tom


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks.
Lost the links to the first 2 pics, but they're back up now. Used a recently purchased Pentax K20D with a Takumar Super Macro 100mm lens. Just had to try it out!


----------



## Sprig (Oct 31, 2007)

*Worth a thousand words*

Man a Pic IS worth a thousand words.
Sprig
God willing and the creeks don’t rise I’ll be there.


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Great shots fantastic keep 'em comig

Moeuk


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

Great pics! They almost look furry and cuddly.


----------



## allrawpaul (Jun 7, 2004)

Pentax k20d just went on the xmas list!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Caroga Bee (Jun 1, 2007)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing...
Still cold in this neck of the woods


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

acb's said:


> Thanks.
> Lost the links to the first 2 pics, but they're back up now. Used a recently purchased Pentax K20D with a Takumar Super Macro 100mm lens. Just had to try it out!


I'm hoping to get a K20D - soon - as an insurance settlement for a camera which I lent my daughter a few days prior to her house fire. I had an older Olympus E10, which was a metal body, and now everything is plastic, so I might as well step up to a DSLR with interchangeable lenses. 

How you like the K20D so far? Do you have any older lenses which you are able to use with it?

MM


----------



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Mapman,

Absolutely love the K20D!! All my old lenses work with it, even my screw mount Takumar Super Macro 100mm that I used to take these pics. Just used an adapter. You won't regret purchasing one.
Sorry to hear about the fire.

Arvin


----------

